# Extension of critical skills visa initially issued for 12 months



## maxdup (May 21, 2019)

Hi guys I am in possession of a CSV initially issued for 12 months to secure employment.

I have since secured a job but now would like some clarification as to the documents required to extend the visa to five years. 
My initial visa is in the Industrial Engineering category.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated as there is a lot of conflicting information.


----------



## chirwasam (Apr 23, 2019)

What information do you find conflicting? Otherwise, check the requirements for visa extension on dha and vfs website


----------



## maxdup (May 21, 2019)

I'm told by others who have gone through the process that you need to provide proof of registration with ECSA. This is not listed as a requirement on the DHA/VFS website


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

maxdup said:


> I'm told by others who have gone through the process that you need to provide proof of registration with ECSA. This is not listed as a requirement on the DHA/VFS website



you need to submit the same documentation you submitted when you initially applied for your CSV + your work contract and ask for extension in one of your motivational letters.


----------

